# Seniors...Do You Still Get Admiring Glances, Smiles and Looks from the Opposite Sex?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2013)

Do you still get signs of admiration and attraction from the opposite sex?  Like, when you're in a public place, will strangers give you an interested glance, smile or "look"?  When I was younger, I'd get some loud wolf whistles, and comments or looks...and although I'm older now, it's still happening, but in a more toned down and subtle way (thankfully).

How about you, still got the magic goin' on?? :saturn:


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 4, 2013)

I still got hit on in Singleton occasionally up to a few years ago, but mainly I suspect by aging divorcees looking for a catch who owned a house they could move into.  
None of them were George Clooney.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh, absolutely - all the time!



... oh, wait, the _opposite_ sex? 

Up to a few years ago, yes. Since I became a monk, there isn't much opportunity for the opposite sex to even _see_ me, let alone offer an opinion of my charms.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 5, 2013)

Can't answer that now. The wife's sitting right next to me. :sobad:


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2013)

Those flirtatious looks, wolf-whistle blowing, fall-all-over-you types are 99.9% married men.  They are just channeling their inner 'single self' ..... and I have always thought of that as only self promoting ..  

I would find  my 'magic'  in a refined, quiet guy .. one who can look you straight in the eye and talk.  Now, that's sexy to me.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 5, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Do you still get signs of admiration and attraction from the opposite sex?  Like, when you're in a public place, will strangers give you an interested glance, smile or "look"?  When I was younger, I'd get some loud wolf whistles, and comments or looks...and although I'm older now, it's still happening, but in a more toned down and subtle way (thankfully).
> 
> How about you, still got the magic goin' on?? :saturn:



...lordy, I hope so.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 5, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Those flirtatious looks, wolf-whistle blowing, fall-all-over-you types are 99.9% married men.  They are just channeling their inner 'single self' ..... and I have always thought of that as only self promoting ..
> 
> I would find  my 'magic'  in a refined, quiet guy .. one who can look you straight in the eye and talk.  Now, that's sexy to me.



lol....I would agree, smart is sexy.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 5, 2013)

There was a book written....THE INVISIBLE WOMAN..as some of feel we become to men as we age.  

Being divorced and out and about often as an early middle aged woman, there were many.  Now the precious few I get are not from anyone I would remotely be interested in and are usually married.  And I definitely feel invisible among men these days, which doesn't bother me one bit.  I have zero interest.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 5, 2013)

I still enjoy it when women give me those coy smiles.  Guess I'm a handsome guy, after all . . .  Either that or I look like somebody on America's Most Wanted...


----------



## Anne (Nov 5, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I still enjoy it when women give me those coy smiles.  Guess I'm a handsome guy, after all . . .  Either that or I look like somebody on America's Most Wanted...




Well, some do like the tough lookin' ones, That Guy.  James Dean, y'know.  



I'm with Boos Mom - the quiet and/or philosophical ones are more interesting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2013)

Fallin' all over flirting was never welcomed, in fact even when I was younger and available, I'd ignore most attention...rather meet up with a more subtle type, more mysterious, lol.  I agree That Guy, coy little smiles are nice to get...funny if you looked like someone aired on AMW.


----------



## Sid (Nov 5, 2013)

All the time,


----------



## That Guy (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## nan (Nov 6, 2013)

I remember the wolf whistles a few years ago, but don't go out so much these days without hubby,so I don't hear them any more.


----------



## Amethyst1 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Hey   that's me!*



Anne said:


> Well, some do like the tough lookin' ones, That Guy.  James Dean, y'know.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Boos Mom - the quiet and/or philosophical ones are more interesting.



Maybe we should meet. That sounds like me!

Naw, you probably go for tall handsome types with lots of money
and a very comfortable home.


----------



## Anne (Nov 6, 2013)

Amethyst1 said:


> Maybe we should meet. That sounds like me!
> 
> Naw, you probably go for tall handsome types with lots of money
> and a very comfortable home.



LOL: you are a lady, right, Amethyst1???

Naw; tall handsome types are usually 99% ego -  not worth the time.


----------



## terra (Nov 6, 2013)

I always get smiles and friendly, courteous treatment from other people, shopkeepers and so on when I'm out and about....absolutely nothing ******.

Another thing I've noticed about being old.... I can grab my fishing rod and go walking along a beach casting into likely spots as I go.
  One time that I remember,... I sorta stumbled through a nude beach (well how the bloody hell did I know it was) and as I was fishing, a much younger woman got up off the sand and walked up to me and asked how the fishing was.  (I didn't know where to look when she was talking to me)
After a few minutes of small talk, she said bye and went back to her spot on the beach.

From that moment on, I realised that due to my age, I was no longer considered a threat to the opposite sex.  Nude women could feel comfortable talking to an old fisherman with ease.


----------



## GDAD (Nov 6, 2013)

terra said:


> I always get smiles and friendly, courteous treatment from other people, shopkeepers and so on when I'm out and about....absolutely nothing ******.
> 
> Another thing I've noticed about being old.... I can grab my fishing rod and go walking along a beach casting into likely spots as I go.
> One time that I remember,... I sorta stumbled through a nude beach (well how the bloody hell did I know it was) and as I was fishing, a much younger woman got up off the sand and walked up to me and asked how the fishing was.  (I didn't know where to look when she was talking to me)
> ...




Betcha it's your favourite fishing spot now *TERRA*. How many hours south of *Sydney* is that beach? Anywhere near *NAROOMA?* 
Might join you!!!:yeah::woohoo1:


----------



## terra (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry big daddy... secret fishing spot. 

 If I told, I'd have to kill you !     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## maxHR (Nov 6, 2013)

It happens to me a lot, but only when I'm driving the ferrari.


----------



## terra (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah !... sure !.... in your dreams Max.

Still... it's a nice thought, isn't it !


----------



## GDAD (Nov 6, 2013)

kay:C/MON TERRA YOU CAN FISH I'LL MINGLE


----------



## terra (Nov 6, 2013)

OK mate.... done deal.

It's a little spot about 20 kilometres south of Sussex Inlet.  See ya there !


----------



## Katybug (Nov 7, 2013)

terra said:


> I always get smiles and friendly, courteous treatment from other people, shopkeepers and so on when I'm out and about....absolutely nothing ******.
> 
> Another thing I've noticed about being old.... I can grab my fishing rod and go walking along a beach casting into likely spots as I go.
> One time that I remember,... I sorta stumbled through a nude beach (well how the bloody hell did I know it was) and as I was fishing, a much younger woman got up off the sand and walked up to me and asked how the fishing was.  (I didn't know where to look when she was talking to me)
> ...



Great story, Terra, made me snicker thinking about how you didn't know where to look!:excitement:  I can only imagine how uncomfortable you were.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm uncomfortable even with other females, never was comfortable with being naked around others.  Once I was at a hot springs with my husband, and I dared to go to the women's private mineral baths...lasted around five minutes, and was outta there.  Didn't want to see them, or them me.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 7, 2013)

wizco said:


> I got a couple of glances one time when I came out of the Mall bathroom with my zipper down



Were they admiring glances???


----------



## Amethyst1 (Nov 7, 2013)

*You think I'm a gal? Ha ha*



Anne said:


> LOL: you are a lady, right, Amethyst1???
> 
> Naw; tall handsome types are usually 99% ego -  not worth the time.




Why do you think I am a lady?! Amethysts are for everyone aren't they?

I'm a regular guy, single, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2013)

I thought you were a woman too Amethyst, when I first saw your user name...but figured out differently from your posts.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 7, 2013)

_Sadly i don't get perved on but if a guy does look at me i think they are trying to work out if i am their long lost grandmother, bit past being perved on sadly, i did enjoy it a lot._


----------



## GDAD (Nov 7, 2013)

I received an admirering hug and kiss from my Granddaughter today at her school.
With her friends looking on she said;"this is my poppy, who's great! See i told you he would come & see me dance!":love_heart:


----------



## drifter (Nov 10, 2013)

I've never had that problem of smiles and admiring glances since I'm ugly as homemade soap. Largely ignored. Poor me, look what all I've missed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2013)

GDAD said:


> I received an admirering hug and kiss from my Granddaughter today at her school.
> With her friends looking on she said;"this is my poppy, who's great! See i told you he would come & see me dance!":love_heart:



Now that's gotta be the best feeling in the world GDAD...good for you!


----------

